# More advice needed!



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I hope I'm not being a pest, but I want to get things right before I screw Roshi over even more!

I think because of my negative energy from the last week or two, I might have screwed up our bond or never even built one. How to change it?

I have read that don't address dog when he's all excited when you come home, wait till he's calm and then address him calmly. If address him when he's all excited, it will cause separation anxiety. But now I think because of me ignoring him when I come home, he hates me cuz he don't care about him. 
He's been biting my arm and trying to "dominate" me by humping it. I pull away my arm, but he just jumps back at it with his mouth and his hips start going at it!

How do I change this? 
Should I start greeting him more happily? I don't know what to do!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no domination intentions, just wants to say hello. Actually trying to reach your face. Here's some info. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/jumping-joy


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I don't think a bite mark on my hand = hello... 
I also don't think biting my sleeve and growling = hello...
Also, trying to pick him out of the x-pen to go pee/play in the kitchen and him biting my hand = hello...

I just think he hates me now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

CrazieJones said:


> I don't think a bite mark on my hand = hello...
> I also don't think biting my sleeve and growling = hello...
> Also, trying to pick him out of the x-pen to go pee/play in the kitchen and him biting my hand = hello...
> 
> I just think he hates me now.


Casie, believe it or not yes. He's trying to get your attention. I think you shoud look at getting a trainer come in. You've got a liitle more than you can handle, but you need some guidance. If he "hated" or feared you, he wouldn't be jumping to greet you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Our boys are still crazy when we come home! Dexter 2 1/2yrs; Jack 1 yr. we have just started to get them to come to a sit and chill for a minute or so, then....they go crazy again. 

Just welcome your baby when you get home. To divert their craziness after a minute or so of them jumping up, I stay "get your toys" and we play for awhile. Then...to really calm them down....I take a shower! 

My boys follow me everywhere around the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

CrazieJones said:


> I don't think a bite mark on my hand = hello...
> I also don't think biting my sleeve and growling = hello...
> Also, trying to pick him out of the x-pen to go pee/play in the kitchen and him biting my hand = hello...
> 
> I just think he hates me now.


Jack does this when I come home, this is the only time he does this. Mouths me on the arm while trying to jump up at my face. He doesn't growl...but, he does his little voice stuff.


----------

